# Browns Fans Hold Parade in Celebration of Perfect 0 - 16 Season



## TowinKarz (Jan 6, 2018)

https://scontent-iad3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=8b4a37dfaddc12acb025086f83fe07b4&oe=5AF6AE39


Because if you can't win a football game, SURELY you can win the internet by whining on it.....


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## nyess (Jan 6, 2018)

Lions fans were celebrating too


----------



## TowinKarz (Jan 6, 2018)

It's ironic, that thanks to the LIons, the Browns didn't even accomplish anything HISTORIC by going winless.  Now they're just another addition to the winless club, not it's founder or President, just a client. 

They even FAILED at FAILING.


----------



## KM 749 (Jan 6, 2018)

Obligatory:




All of the ways the Browns fail as a team:


----------



## TowinKarz (Jan 6, 2018)

Couch
Detmer
Pedersen
Wynn
Holcomb
Garcia
McCown
Dilfer
Frye
Anderson
Quinn
Dorsey
Gradkowski
McCoy
Delhome
Weeden
Lewis
Campbell
Hoyer
J. Football
Shaw
McCown
Griffin III
Kizer
Hogan
Kessler
Relevance
Dignity
Hope


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Jan 6, 2018)

I can’t believe the players are whining. Their worst day (barring getting video taped beating their girlfriends/wife) is better then the average persons best day. Good on the fans for putting on this parade.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Jan 6, 2018)

At they didn't sign Blair Walsh so they got that going for them.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jan 6, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> I can’t believe the players are whining. Their worst day (barring getting video taped beating their girlfriends/wife) is better then the average persons best day. Good on the fans for putting on this parade.



You have to play for one of the shittiest coaches of all time (1-31), you're on a 17 game losing streak (13 beats the all-time record, 10 more beats the all-time since the NFL-AFL merger), your franchise has sucked for many years, your management makes repeated idiotic decisions (and is run by a corrupt businessman who's probably using it for money laundering), your city and the rest of the nation laughs at you for being shit, I'd be pretty pissed too if I had to play for the Cleveland Browns.


----------



## El Porko Fako (Jan 6, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> I can’t believe the players are whining. Their worst day (barring getting video taped beating their girlfriends/wife) is better then the average persons best day. Good on the fans for putting on this parade.



They should spend less time whining about a parade and more time not being the red headed step child of the NFL.  When you drop games to the likes of the Indianapolis Colts and the Chicago Bears, your fans deserve to get fucked up and have some fun at a parade. God knows they didn't have fun all season.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 6, 2018)

El Porko Fako said:


> They should spend less time whining about a parade and more time not being the red headed step child of the NFL.  When you drop games to the likes of the Indianapolis Colts and the Chicago Bears, your fans deserve to get fucked up and have some fun at a parade. God knows they didn't have fun all season.



At least the Colts won _some_ games.


----------



## El Porko Fako (Jan 7, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> At least the Colts won _some_ games.



if you want to call those wins, then sure I guess. All the Colts' wins this season was like watching 2 reetards getting in a fight, and one of  them somehow wins  because the other tripped over his own feet and cracked his head open on the pavement. Andrew Luck is too good for that team, just like the Cleveland fan base is too good for the Browns.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 7, 2018)

El Porko Fako said:


> if you want to call those wins, then sure I guess. All the Colts' wins this season was like watching 2 reetards getting in a fight, and one of  them somehow wins  because the other tripped over his own feet and cracked his head open on the pavement. Andrew Luck is too good for that team, just like the Cleveland fan base is too good for the Browns.



They got higher scores than the other pack of bums.  That's still technically a win.


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Jan 7, 2018)

Are the Browns getting better?


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 7, 2018)

I was rooting for the Browns to lay the golden goose egg. At least they accomplished _something_ this season.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jan 7, 2018)

Meh, he signed with a Cleveland team what did he expect.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jan 9, 2018)

Save the Loli said:


> You have to play for one of the shittiest coaches of all time (1-31), you're on a 17 game losing streak (13 beats the all-time record, 10 more beats the all-time since the NFL-AFL merger), your franchise has sucked for many years, your management makes repeated idiotic decisions (and is run by a corrupt businessman who's probably using it for money laundering), your city and the rest of the nation laughs at you for being shit, I'd be pretty pissed too if I had to play for the Cleveland Browns.


Eh, Hue Jackson is a pretty good coach. Belichek couldn't win with this roster


----------



## Save the Loli (Jan 9, 2018)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Eh, Hue Jackson is a pretty good coach. Belichek couldn't win with this roster



How? He's 8-8 with the Raiders and missed the playoffs that season. Belichick could win at least 3-4 games. Look how well they did against the Packers and Titans, and remember the Lions in their 0-16 season never forced an overtime.

I like the speculation of Belichick leaving the Patriots after this season, and the Browns firing Hue Jackson to bring back Belichick. After all, he coached them a long time ago. 

Or just grab Jeff Fisher, he's looking to jump back in to coaching. I'd love to see him get the all-time lost games record (he's number 2 all time). Fisher's good for mediocrity, he's proven it for many years. And mediocrity is a colossal step up from 1-31.

Best hope for the Browns is the owner Jimmy Haslam gets arrested for the shit he's been doing with his company and gets imprisoned and the NFL does something about the franchise.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jan 9, 2018)

Save the Loli said:


> How? He's 8-8 with the Raiders and missed the playoffs that season. Belichick could win at least 3-4 games. Look how well they did against the Packers and Titans, and remember the Lions in their 0-16 season never forced an overtime.
> 
> I like the speculation of Belichick leaving the Patriots after this season, and the Browns firing Hue Jackson to bring back Belichick. After all, he coached them a long time ago.
> 
> ...


They went 4-12 the year after he was fired. 

I do like the idea of Jeff Fisher though lmao


----------



## NG 070 (Jan 9, 2018)

Meanwhile, my favored team is having one of their best years and is on track to possibly playing the Super Bowl in their home state for the first time in NFL history. Feels good, man.

Skol!


----------

